

2010 Predictions - treblig
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/2010_predictions.php

======
tokenadult
"Google will be distracted by increasing consumer complaints about content
farms polluting Google search results."

I've been complaining. I don't know if it has distracted Google yet.

